# I think im gonna start kickboxing after all this shit is over



## Saoirsecel (Aug 11, 2020)

Fun way of losing bodyfat before surgerymaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Aug 11, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Fun way of losing bodyfat before surgerymaxxing


Before you get kicked in the nose and you have to add rhyno to your surgeries


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 11, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Before you get kicked in the nose and you have to add rhyno to your surgeries


Thats why i said before surgery maxxing 🤣🤣


----------



## Inscol (Aug 11, 2020)

Muay Thai is a superior martial art


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 11, 2020)

Just buy equipment like bags and what no for your home. Watch YouTube videos on the techniques and just go to town lol


----------



## Deleted member 8744 (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Just buy equipment like bags and what no for your home. Watch YouTube videos on the techniques and just go to town lol
> [/QUOTE
> ^


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

Inscol said:


> Muay Thai is a superior martial art


honestly, most gyms have k1/muay thai classes, hard to find proper muay thai


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Just buy equipment like bags and what no for your home. Watch YouTube videos on the techniques and just go to town lol


Gets boring too fast, and i want to punch other people lol


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Just buy equipment like bags and what no for your home. Watch YouTube videos on the techniques and just go to town lol


what an idiot


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> what an idiot


Low t moment


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Aug 11, 2020)

Just microdose DNP and LDAR on PSL theory works as well.


----------



## Germania (Aug 11, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Before you get kicked in the nose and you have to add rhyno to your surgeries


ConorMcGregor does not care about rhino


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 11, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Gets boring too fast, and i want to punch other people lol


What’s your objective here. Do you just want to take some classes/ spar for fun or do you actually want to fight in amateurs. Either way you want to have some idea of what you’re doing before you step foot in the gym. Which is why I suggested just getting familiar with the sport by shadow boxing or hitting a bag. Then idiots like pietro just chime in out of no where and I guarantee he has hardly any combat sports experience Jfl.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> What’s your objective here. Do you just want to take some classes/ spar for fun or do you actually want to fight in amateurs. Either way you want to have some idea of what you’re doing before you step foot in the gym. Which is why I suggested just getting familiar with the sport by shadow boxing or hitting a bag. Then idiots like pietro just chime in out of no where and I guarantee he has hardly any combat sports experience Jfl.


youre such an idiot, you shouldnt even try learn ANYTHING on your own, you need coach to correct your mistakes, you will fucking waste time with mistake and you will need to relearn them which takes much more time. Dont talk if you have no idea about something. Begginer classes are for begginers and tryiing to learn something on your own is waste of time


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

I have the most martial experience in this whole forum.


----------



## xefo (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I have the most martial experience in this whole forum.


i remember u saying u were gonna make a fighting guide

you should tbh


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> youre such an idiot, you shouldnt even try learn ANYTHING on your own, you need coach to correct your mistakes, you will fucking waste time with mistake and you will need to relearn them which takes much more time. Dont talk if you have no idea about something. Begginer classes are for begginers and tryiing to learn something on your own is waste of time


He has some points tbh
Not all true tho...


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> youre such an idiot, you shouldnt even try learn ANYTHING on your own, you need coach to correct your mistakes, you will fucking waste time with mistake and you will need to relearn them which takes much more time. Dont talk if you have no idea about something. Begginer classes are for begginers and tryiing to learn something on your own is waste of time


Dude you didn’t even read what I said. I just said it’s a good idea to just practice techniques before you go to the gym so you aren’t a complete noob. I didn’t even mention coaching. That’s why I asked him what his goals are


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> He has some points tbh
> Not all true tho...


what you mean? He will just learn bad habbits. Saying that you need to know something before joining is biggest bullshit ive ever heard



my_babel_physics_pro said:


> I just said it’s a good idea to just practice techniques before you go to the gym so you aren’t a complete noob.


its not good idea. There are classes specialy for noobs.



my_babel_physics_pro said:


> That’s why I asked him what his goals are


if he dont want to train in proper gym he shouldnt train martial arts at all


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> what you mean? He will just learn bad habbits. Saying that you need to know something before joining is biggest bullshit ive ever heard
> 
> 
> its not good idea. There are classes specialy for noobs.
> ...


No,
Before i started muay thai i only had 4 years of boxing experience
I didnt even know how to throw a roundhouse kick
So before joining a muay thai gym i practised it in the boxing gym
It helped massively
I even took videos so i can compare it to others


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> No,
> Before i started muay thai i only had 4 years of boxing experience


Lmao 4 years? That’s a pretty long time for you to refer it as “only”


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> No,
> Before i started muay thai i only had 4 years of boxing experience
> I didnt even know how to throw a roundhouse kick
> So before joining a muay thai gym i practised it in the boxing gym
> ...


ok, you could learn it in kick class and it would took much faster to learn. also you were boxer so you had knowledge of stance and basic body mechanis, not 100% green guy.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> ok, you could learn it in kick class and it would took much faster to learn. also you were boxer so you had knowledge of stance and basic body mechanis, not 100% green guy.


Yes, but thats how people work they want to join without looking like a complete nerd
We can debate the efficancy self taught martial arts all day 
But saying that hitting the heavy bag will put you at a disadvantage is absurd.


----------



## homesick (Aug 11, 2020)

My father wanted me to join kickboxing when i was 6 y/o. And i refused and learned and instrument instead (what my mom wanted) .

Jfl at me, actually having an alpha father but still doing beta shit


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> But saying that hitting the heavy bag will put you at a disadvantage is absurd.


it will if you will learn bad habbits wchich is very easy.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Lmao 4 years? That’s a pretty long time for you to refer it as “only”


Its not im soing martial arts my whole life
Hit the heavy bag amd shadowbox
Do a video of yourself and compare it to boxers i can mention a few who are not unorthodox
And then join a gym as soon as u can


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> it will if you will learn bad habbits wchich is very easy.


Cope
You can correct them very easily
And you can strenghten the arms you will gain more experience


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> it will if you will learn bad habbits wchich is very easy.


I coaches 3 amateurs 
I would rather start training a guy who hit the heavy bag before than who isnt


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I coaches 3 amateurs
> I would rather start training a guy who hit the heavy bag before than who isnt


i really doubt that you coach anybody


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> i really doubt that you coach anybody


Ok
I even sparred with olyimpians 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Ok
> I even sparred with olyimpians 🤣🤣🤣🤣


yes, for sure you did


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> yes, for sure you did


My dad is a partial owner of our boxing gym you retard fuck lmao
I have videos on youtube fucking idiot jfl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> My dad is a partial owner of our boxing gym you retard fuck lmao
> I have videos on youtube fucking idiot jfl


ok


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 11, 2020)

goat2x said:


> My dad is a partial owner of our boxing gym you retard fuck lmao
> I have videos on youtube fucking idiot jfl


i stopped going to the gym because there wasn’t people my age and it was just a weird social dynamic for me. The only time I would have fun was when I was training with a cool coach on pads in there. I have more fun hitting bag and shadow boxing at my house. Also where the channel at


----------



## goat2x (Aug 11, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> i stopped going to the gym because there wasn’t people my age and it was just a weird social dynamic for me. The only time I would have fun was when I was training with a cool coach on pads in there. I have more fun hitting bag and shadow boxing at my house. Also where the channel at


Like you said
It all depends what ur goals are. 
And how you built , how talented you are i will give u an example later


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Aug 11, 2020)

Germania said:


> ConorMcGregor does not care about rhino


I don't, but im one of a kind.


----------



## poloralf (Aug 12, 2020)

Add some mma Grappling, no better felling on earth than HUMILIATING some boxer cucks that still dream that they can truly fight, cucking bodybuilders that cant fight for shit and puff their chests is also GOD TIER.
Literally everybody starts looking like prey in your eyes, its awesome for self confidence, you must spar though to get the effect.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Inscol said:


> Muay Thai is a superior martial art


indeed son


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 12, 2020)

poloralf said:


> Add some mma Grappling, no better felling on earth than HUMILIATING some boxer cucks that still dream that they can truly fight, cucking bodybuilders that cant fight for shit and puff their chests is also GOD TIER.
> Literally everybody starts looking like prey in your eyes, its awesome for self confidence, you must spar though to get the effect.



I know grappling is way more effective but its also waaaay too boring to practice


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Just buy equipment like bags and what no for your home. Watch YouTube videos on the techniques and just go to town lol


Retard alert. You know 99% of pro boxers start before 20 and 75% of them started before 10 years old. So kickboxing would be about the same. So do you think it's really that easy to watch YouTube videos and "go to town?" I've been boxing since 16(18 now) and my footwork still ain't mastered


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

goat2x said:


> My dad is a partial owner of our boxing gym you retard fuck lmao
> I have videos on youtube fucking idiot jfl


What's your YT channel?


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 13, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Retard alert.







XD


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> View attachment 585411
> XD


You have no profile pic JFL JFL JFL😆🤣


----------



## goat2x (Aug 13, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> What's your YT channel?


its not on my youtube channel


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 13, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> youre such an idiot, you shouldnt even try learn ANYTHING on your own, you need coach to correct your mistakes, you will fucking waste time with mistake and you will need to relearn them which takes much more time. Dont talk if you have no idea about something. Begginer classes are for begginers and tryiing to learn something on your own is waste of time



Yes, people will learn bad habits by doing things on their own. Then they have to relearn everything properly with real coaching and it takes longer than if they had not attempted to self-teach anything.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yes, people will learn bad habits by doing things on their own. Then they have to relearn everything properly with real coaching and it takes longer than if they had not attempted to self-teach anything.


Exactly. Trying to learn how to box by yourself just by watching YouTube videos is retarded. I had couple friends that never boxed try this on me and I fucked them up. Shadowboxing and hitting the heavy bag doesn't teach timing and defense lol which is essential. There's no harm like goat said but Just don't expect to be good at boxing cause you hit the heavy bags or shadowbox lol.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 13, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Yes, people will learn bad habits by doing things on their own. Then they have to relearn everything properly with real coaching and it takes longer than if they had not attempted to self-teach anything.


Cope as shit 
If u think hitting the heavy bag will cause you any harm then think again


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Cope as shit
> If u think hitting the heavy bag will cause you any harm then think again


Ypu are coping son


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 14, 2020)

Inscol said:


> Muay Thai is a superior martial art


No MAN!!

Bulshido, has the best moves. With Chi and pressure pints attacks.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 14, 2020)

good luck bro


----------



## Warlow (Aug 14, 2020)

train Brazilian jiu-jitsu, optimal martial art for rapemaxxing and holding dominance over another person


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 14, 2020)

Warlow said:


> train Brazilian jiu-jitsu, optimal martial art for rapemaxxing and holding dominance over another person


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Aug 14, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> Just microdose DNP and LDAR on PSL theory works as well.



DNP is not something to be toyed with.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 14, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Before you get kicked in the nose and you have to add rhyno to your surgeries


On the plus side if you break your nose and jaw that way, you get free jaw surgery and rhino with the label of “reconstructive surgery” for medical reasons


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 14, 2020)

Im thinking about kickboxing+wrestling


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Im thinking about kickboxing+wrestling


just do mma


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 14, 2020)

_"I think im gonna start kickboxing after all this shit is over __Fun way of losing bodyfat before surgerymaxxing"_


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 14, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Retard alert. You know 99% of pro boxers start before 20 and 75% of them started before 10 years old. So kickboxing would be about the same. So do you think it's really that easy to watch YouTube videos and "go to town?" I've been boxing since 16(18 now) and my footwork still ain't mastered


He's not trying to become a pro boxer you fucking mouth breather.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> just do mma


Negative iq


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 14, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Negative iq


ok


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 14, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> _"I think im gonna start kickboxing after all this shit is over __Fun way of losing bodyfat before surgerymaxxing"_


Projecting much huh


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 14, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> just do mma


Hard to find in my city


----------

